# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Ray trượt TBI và trục vitme TBI giá tốt

## tbimotion

Hiện tại chúng tôi có kho hàng stock rất lớn về ray trượt, block, trục vitme bi và đai ốc đơn các loại. (Kho ở cả Bắc và Nam)

Ray trượt thì là từ TR15->TR45 (stock) dài 4m (mua bao nhiêu cắt bấy nhiêu). 
Trục vitme bi thì là từ SCR01605 (SCR01610) -> SCR04005 (SCR04010) (stock) (mua bao nhiêu cắt bấy nhiêu).

Các đường kính khác vui lòng order.

Các sản phẩm khác như trượt tròn có rãnh (chống xoay)... vui lòng order.

Liên hệ ngay chúng tôi để được giá tốt nhất!

TBI Motion Technology là nhà sản xuất chuyên nghiệp các thiết bị dẫn truyền của Đài Loan. Chúng tôi sở hữu công nghệ gốc quan trọng và chuyên sâu tập trung vào nghiên cứu sản phẩm, sản xuất và thiết kế sáng tạo.sản phẩm của chúng tôi được chứng nhận tiêu chuẩn ISO 9001-2008 và được phân phối trên toàn thế giới kể từ năm 1986 cho tới nay.

Chúng tôi có dây chuyền sản xuất tự động hoàn toàn và tất cả các sản phẩm được làm tại Đài Loan. Sản phẩm chính của chúng tôi là các trục vitme bi, thanh trượt vuông, thanh trượt tròn, và các phụ kiện...

www.phukiencodien.com phân phối độc quyền thiết bị dẫn hướng chính hãng TBI Motion Technology (Đài Loan) tại thị trường Việt Nam.

Hotline:

0986 966 338 - 0979 286 618 - 0968 207 118

Email: tbimotion.084@gmail.com

*Phân phối chính hãng các sản phẩm của TBI Motion:

Ball Screw, Linear Guilde, Ball Spline, Coupling...- Trục Vitme bi, thanh trượt dẫn hướng, con trượt, đai ốc, khới nối ... * :Cool: 


Chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## biết tuốt

cho luôn cái giá từng loại để tiện so sánh với những nhà cung cấp khác bác ơi, nhiều lúc ngại alo

----------

tbimotion

----------


## Nam CNC

Càng minh bạch giá cả và tất cả các dịch vụ đi kèm thì dể bán hơn đó bác chủ thớt ơi.... nhất là trên đây thì bác chủ thớt chịu khó bán lẻ nha , nhiều khi cần 1 ray, 1 block hay chỉ 1 cây visme thì bác nhớ ủng hộ anh em hen, chứ ra bãi nhức đầu lắm đâu phải ai cũng mua được hàng đúng yêu cầu.

----------

tbimotion

----------


## tbimotion

> Càng minh bạch giá cả và tất cả các dịch vụ đi kèm thì dể bán hơn đó bác chủ thớt ơi.... nhất là trên đây thì bác chủ thớt chịu khó bán lẻ nha , nhiều khi cần 1 ray, 1 block hay chỉ 1 cây visme thì bác nhớ ủng hộ anh em hen, chứ ra bãi nhức đầu lắm đâu phải ai cũng mua được hàng đúng yêu cầu.


Bán lẻ thì không thành vấn đề bác Nam CNC ơi. Cả cây của em (ray trượt = 4m, vitme = 3m (f16,20) và vitme = 6m (f25,32,40 up)) các bác cần dài bao nhiêu, cắt bấy nhiêu (Đừng ngắn quá nhé, càng dài càng tốt, tốt nhất là trên 100mm). 

Lẻ cũng bán ạ, buôn càng tốt ạ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Về giá thì bác nào quan tâm, vui lòng inbox giùm em phát.

Thanks cả nhà! :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì bác cứ cho cái giá áng chừng bao tiền 1 mét để anh em còn liệu hồn mà tính toán chứ.

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## tbimotion

> Thì bác cứ cho cái giá áng chừng bao tiền 1 mét để anh em còn liệu hồn mà tính toán chứ.


Ví dụ bộ ray trượt (chiều dài mỗi cây là 4m) có giá tính theo 1m như sau ạ:
1	TR15-4000-N-Z0	 	 1,267,000 đ/m
2	TR20-4000-N-Z0	 	 1,467,000 đ/m
3	TR25-4000-N-Z0	         1,656,000 đ/m
4	TR30-4000-N-Z0	 	 1,873,000 đ/m
5	TR35-4000-N-Z0	  	 2,462,000 đ/m
6	TR45-4000-N-Z0	  	 3,187,000 đ/m

 :Wink: 
AE ném vừa vừa thôi nha.

Xin cảm ơn anh em ạ! :Smile:

----------

hk0569

----------


## hitoshi88

Quan trọng là hàng chính hãng là được rồi , em sợ mua phải hàng nhái mà giá như chính hãng thì chết. Hàng tung của nói là TBI giờ nhiều lắm. 
Nếu mua hàng thì em ủng hộ anh, có xuất xứ chứng chỉ đàng hoàng không như chỗ khác nói mồm là TBI mà không có gì đảm bảo cả.

----------


## tbimotion

> Quan trọng là hàng chính hãng là được rồi , em sợ mua phải hàng nhái mà giá như chính hãng thì chết. Hàng tung của nói là TBI giờ nhiều lắm. 
> Nếu mua hàng thì em ủng hộ anh, có xuất xứ chứng chỉ đàng hoàng không như chỗ khác nói mồm là TBI mà không có gì đảm bảo cả.


AE yên tâm, bên mình là phân phối chính thức và duy nhất của TBI Motion Technology mà. CO, CQ đầy đủ hết.
Bởi vì trong ngành này mình thấy, nhiều khi ae mua hàng ko cần hóa đơn chứng từ gì, cho nên mới có nhiều TBI khác nhau đến thế. 
Thanks ae đã ủng hộ!

----------


## tbimotion

Cho em UP phát! :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## tbimotion

Bên em mới về lô hàng rất rất nhiều ray trượt và bi trượt mạ crom rất đẹp, chất lượng, và giá cũng rất đẹp. Hiện tại bên em bán bằng giá hàng thường như em đã up giá bên trên.

ACE mua ủng hộ với!
 :Wink:

----------


## tbimotion

Và đây là hình ảnh ray trượt mạ crom mới chụp trong kho ạ: Các ray vẫn dài 4m nhá. :Smile:

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Bác inbox giúp em giá của vitme phi 12 bước 4 hoặc 5 nhé.

----------

